# buffing speed vs polishing speed



## johnkepka (Jun 29, 2006)

Got my PSI buffer today. There are recommended speeds for polishing
(1800 to 3450) and buffing (3450-7000 rpm)on a 4 inch wheel. I have
thought that using white diamond and tripoli was buffing. Am I to
understand that the slower speeds should be used for white diamond and
tripoli and the high speed for wax including renwax and TSW?
thanks


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 30, 2006)

To tell you the truth, I keep it all about the same up in the high rpm range. I have never had a problem and the finish always looks great when I'm done.


----------



## kf4knf (Jul 11, 2006)

Are buffers really worth the money?  I dont buff my pens and they look great (most are CA finished now).  Do you think its something I should look into?


----------



## Pipes (Jul 11, 2006)

In my business I use buffers a LOT in pipe making and repair !! But I hardly ever touch a pen to a buffer and I have 10 diffrent wheels set up for about anything you could want to do everything has its own wheel ! Tho Green tripoli and a fast speed is IMHO the best way to remove a CA finish if you want to ! I use it for that now and then beats sanding and having to do it all again ..And now and then I get a spot a CA on a part and buff it off ! Great thou to shine up a pen that is FP about all I use them for in pen making BUT I don't know much about this pen thing ! still learning !!I don't recomend anyone that don't buff a LOT using GREEN tripoli it a eat up a finish quick stik to white or if you need to remove material RED IMO ....








http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 11, 2006)

Just to show you there are differences in how we do things, I run the buffing wheels at 900 RPM and sometimes slower. My reasoning is that there is less heat generated and the wheels are softer and less aggressive at the slower speeds. The results are the same, they just take a few seconds longer. 

Heat is the enemy of many finishes, and less heat has to be a good thing. The softer and less aggressive wheel is less likely to damage or remove the finish before I know what is happening.

Note that this is a personal opinion not shared by all.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 11, 2006)

Iwould agree with Russ. go a bit slow to get a better glow


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 14, 2006)

If the finish is lacquer or shellac or anything similar, Russ is dead on. Actually it's true for all finishes, safer is better, but if you know what you're dealing with, higher speeds can work fine. 

I have a few bowls I finsished with a catalyzed lacquer (light years beyond Deft in durability). I buffed them recently with carnauba on a buffing wheel at around 1200 rpm (which isn't really all that fast) but I was able to buff them fairly hot and the finish didn't care. Now the bowls are incredibly shiney (there's a couple of them I regret, they looked better with the satin look).


----------



## Fangar (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kf4knf_
> <br />Are buffers really worth the money?  I dont buff my pens and they look great (most are CA finished now).  Do you think its something I should look into?



Yes.  But what money?  You can make one for around $15 dollars that will fit your lathe.




 
Note: The wheels are black from polishing brass.

Fangar


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 15, 2006)

Great idea Fangar. 

I have a single buffing wheel I got from HF that fits in a drill chuck or 3-jaw chuck, but your idea is a lot more efficient.


----------



## 4reel (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't buff at all, I use lacquer, where I think it would come in handy is polishing an older pen with a few scratches. The question was about buffing and we ended up on speed only. 
1. Does buffing improve the pen?
2. What finished can be buffed an which ones melt, e.g. wax
3. Materials used in buffing?
4. When you are done do you put Rennisance wax on?
That is kind of a list that I think would be nice to have answered/


----------



## Pipes (Jul 17, 2006)

I have said many times I BUFF many things while messing wth pipes and not much with pens!! Having aid that How fast a speed you use is kina complicated for new a person at buffing ! It takes a few things in to consideration 1 what material your gona BUFF 2 What with type a wheel and compound # how fast you can go in RPM well fast is NOT a good thing for most folks IMO 1725 IMO is max for most folks  I can use a faster speed on certain things some can't just becuase  I buff a LOT and have a feel for it ! I also agree with laquer I can't see a reason to buff it at all for any reason IT in most cases it a dull it even with white tripoli IMO ! Maybe to restore a pens finish you could buff it ! IMO thats about it ! friction poilis pens could be waxed eve buffed out and cleaned and then waxed also IMO after that IMHO your just wasting your  time .... this just all IMHO after years buffing  pipes and wood well briar for them there is on GOOD pipe nothing but stain and carnuba wax or nothing and carnuba wax ! CA and laquer and such just don't need it or requre it a coat a TSW or Ren was a do as much good IMHO ....






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------

